# Difference between ganache and glaze



## barista

Can anyone kindly let me know what's the difference between a ganache and a glaze? The Cake Bible mentioned that traditionally a ganache is made with equal weights of chocolate and heavy cream. But through the book's section on ganache and glaze, there were some recipes that were referred to glazes when they only consist of chocolate and cream. And Maida Heatter's Book of Great Desserts seem also just as loose in the use of the the terms, with only one recipe being actually referred to as a ganache.

Any help to clarify my confusion will be most appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## compassrose

Methinks "glaze" refers more to consistency than to composition; after all, one can have "glazes" composed of icing sugar and lemon juice, or thinned currant jelly, or or or.

So a glaze could in fact be a ganache, simply one whose proportions of chocolate to cream lent itself to glazing action.


----------



## momoreg

Many pastry chefs (myself included) use ganache as a glaze. Some add corn syrup to their ganache, because it stays shiny longer. But melted ganache can certainly be referred to as a glaze. The two definitions in the cake bible simply mean within the repertoire of the book, if that makes sense.


----------



## barista

Thanks so much for helping me understand the difference. I feel better now


----------



## thinkvaio

I think they are different,i used to use ganache for chocolate sticks,i would pour it into a tray and let it set and cool,then i would pipe it...This ganache was a high ratio ganache,some what i am trying to applied is that they are different....hope i made you understand more..thank you


----------



## m brown

ganach is made with a ratio of chocolate to cream and coating is chocolate with oil (shotening, butter, corn syrup, brandy..).

I use ganach as a coating, it tastes better!


----------

